# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  HuskyLens, AI vision sensor, DFRobot, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

Developer - DFRobot

"HuskyLens – An AI Camera: Click, Learn, and Play!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

HUSKYLENS – An AI Camera: Click, Learn, and Play!

Published on Jul 24, 2019




> HUSKYLENS is an easy-to-use AI vision sensor which can learn a new object, face, and color just by clicking. And it is now on Kickstarter with only US$ 19.9 for Early Bird Price!

----------

